# Tip for counting co2 BPS



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Here is a tip for anyone that's having a hard time counting bubbles per second. I know I struggled with it at first.

If you're a musician, or have any basic musical knowledge, you understand the concept of beats per minute.

I downloaded a simple bpm counter app on my phone, tapped the bubbles as they came out and divided my result by 60. So I'm roughly around 4.6 bubbles per second.

There is a bit of a variance due to human error but the results are negligible - between .1 - .3 bps off. Though, it would probably be kind of hard if your bubble count is over 10bps

Give it a shot.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just use a ph problem to figure out co2 levels. Kh and ph is all you need.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

philipraposo1982 said:


> Just use a ph problem to figure out co2 levels. Kh and ph is all you need.


Absolutely, there are better ways to measure co2, but for some baseline settings I found this helpful. Especially if you need to do quick adjustments


----------

